# For you Haunted mansion Fans out there



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

This is for you if you haven't seen it already.
Jack Black, Will Ferrell and Jason Segel as the comically spooky hitchhiking ghosts from the landmark Disney theme park attraction the Haunted Mansion, as part of the Disney Dream Portrait series by photographer Annie Leibovitz.

To see the video behind the scenes:





To see the photo shoot:
http://www.therepublic.com/view/photos/5f1d9b23f19a4666b2e749fa4f453124/295281147084

A High res desktop if you would like it without the Disney text:
http://images.onset.freedom.com/ocregister/m83oja-m83ohddisney.jpg

A High res desktop if you would like it with the Disney text:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/--wnmWAlq-...rtraits-behind-the-scenes-0181-2152x1300.jpeg


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

This is really great to see them dressed up as the trio! I thought that everyone might like to read some more about the Haunted Mansion, so I am adding this link below for those of you who what to know more about the Disney Haunted Mansion.

To learn more in depth about how the Mansion came to be:
http://www.doombuggies.com/


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I love the Disney portrait series, good picks for the hitch hiking trio. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Cool pix. Love the Haunted Mansion. Thanks for posting MrOct31!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That was fun. Thanks


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Jack Black is spot on.
Will Farrell Not so much. And long johns? should have closed the coat.
Jason Segel needs more hair.


----------

